# View of Seattle



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Last month I spent my birthday at the top of the Space Needle, so I got a few pictures of my home city from above hoto:
The top of the tower rotates 360 degrees, so you get a full panoramic view of the city, the Puget Sound and the mountains 
I was lucky the weather was pretty great for Seattle :lol:
































Note: these were taken on an iPhone, so they're not the best quality. I just wanted to show off my city


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pics of your city, it's great to have a chance to "visit" new places and get know a bit about them as well. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

The quality of the pictures is fine Morgan and they are great shots. Don't think I would be ok though up on the Needle as I have serious issues with heights now days. Get serious vertigo.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow! Great pics of your city Morgan! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Morgan, those are some great shots! As far as phone cameras go, I think iPhone photos are pretty good, and yours are no exception 

I loved seeing the high-up shots of Seattle! Too bad Stormy couldn't come or it really would have been a _bird's eye view_! :laughing:

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Morgan,

Many I-Phones take better pictures than a lot of cameras!
Your photos are great. 
I really enjoyed seeing the view from the Space Needle. Thanks for posting.*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I think your iPhone pictures are really good! :2thumbs: 
My iPhone camera is all I use now!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Those are some great pics Morgan! Beautiful shots. I'm glad you had a nice time on your birthday .


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Beautiful photos! I think the quality of your photos is very good!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Morgan  the pictures are fantastic what a beautiful city


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words  even though I'm from Seattle, this was my first time going to the top of the Needle, so it was a pretty exciting experience!
The elevator to the top is completely glass, so those with a fear of heights might not enjoy it as much


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

immorgan said:


> Thank you all for the kind words  even though I'm from Seattle, this was my first time going to the top of the Needle, so it was a pretty exciting experience!
> The elevator to the top is completely glass, so those with a fear of heights might not enjoy it as much


Uggh... *shiver* I may have a more than "slight" fear of heights. Specifically with glass floors thrown in. Sound like it's not for me!:3 Actually, I usually end up going on those kinds of things anyway, just for the exhilarating fun of it!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Really cool photo's.


----------

